# Kostenloser, unsichtbarer Counter



## knulp (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

dieser Thread mag jetzt etwas albern klingen ("Counter gibt's doch wie Sand am Meer") , aber man findet bei Google einfach extrem viel Schrott und da ich keine Lust habe mich mit dummen nich funktionierenden Countern rumzuschlagen setze ich einfach auf eure Erfahrungen.
Kennt jemand denn einen Counter, der gut funktioniert und vor allem unsichtbar ist


----------



## Theeagle (11. Oktober 2003)

Unsichtbar ist kein prob zu coden!
Kann ich dir machen...allerdings nur ne PHP ausgabe die keine riesen Anstürme auf deine HP zählen kann...aber für ne durchschnitts-HP reichts allemal...kann dir auch ne mySQL version machen wennde das besser findest


----------



## knulp (11. Oktober 2003)

so wünsch ich mir das  

Ja wäre echt super wenn du das machen könntest, die Seite hat im Monat vielleicht 30 Besucher, von daher erübrigt sich das Problem mit den Anstürmen 

Ich hab nur keine Ahnung, was der Vorteil von MySQL ist.  

Also muss nix tolles sein, ich möcht ganz einfach wissen ob es sich lohnt, an der Seite was zu machen.

Hast ne Pm.


----------



## computers (17. Oktober 2003)

hallo,

geh am besten zu http://www.freesources.org oder http://www.bravesnet.com. da kriegste die dinger kostenlos und bekommst noch infos über die besucher, welche browser die benutzen, welche auflösung die haben und so. 

da der counter ja als bild in den html-code eingebettet wird, mach ihn einfach auf eine größe von 1pixel, dann wird er auf jeden fall geladen und er ist so klein, dass man ihn nicht sieht.


----------



## Theeagle (18. Oktober 2003)

wieso nicht 0px bei 1px sieht man doch noch nen Punkt


----------



## computers (18. Oktober 2003)

ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass er dann noch geladen wird, wenn er 0pixel groß ist, aber kannste ja mal ausprobieren.


----------

